# Miracle on "tip you in the app" street



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

So tonight after work I get a ping from the Philadelphia Parking Authority. I pull up. A lady gets in and shes distraught. She needs a ride to one PPA lot to pay to get her car from another PPA lot about 7more miles away.

She's so upset she cant figure out how to add the 2nd stop so I do it for her. Then she starts crying almost immediately after we start rolling. (great). It turns out this latest tow mishap was just the icing on the cake of a real bad month financially, laden with unexpected expenses. Its so bad she had to borrow money for christmas gifts for her two kids. We get to the PPA and I can see through the glass window that theres a line. Shit. She goes in. Im thinking cancel and roll but I just couldnt do it. I felt bad for the lady. I genuinley believed her story. Plus I shoulda known better that a trip to the PPA, even to give them money, would take a while. After all, I could have said no when she wanted to add the 2nd stop. I didn't. Its my own fault. Ill wait the 10 min or whatever its gonna take. So I did. I waited...and waited.....for a full 40min.

She finally comes out and we go to the other lot 7miles away. Of course they dont process payments at both lots. Its the PPA. That would make too much sense right? She's thanking me profusely the whole 10min ride. We pull up and I get the classic "Ill tip you in the app". Yea ok, this lady was almost completely destitute. Nobody's getting tipped. Hell if she offered me cash I doubt I woulda taken it after everything she had told me.

About 3 min later. There it is. A notification that I got a $5 tip. I gotta say, I was really touched. It was only $5 but she needed it way more than I did. So I wound up with a $30 ride that put 12 miles on my car but took an hour. Not great by any means but this one felt good. I really hope things start looking up for that lady.

I know this story will be disappointing for some since nobody was left anywhere or hidden from or booted out of my car&#128514;. It is what it is. This one felt good.

Oh and I almost forgot, the whole time Im sitting at the PPA, I was sitting in a handicapped spot. I didn't realize it till I pulled out&#128514;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mch said:


> So tonight after work I get a ping from the Philadelphia Parking Authority. I pull up. A lady gets in and shes distraught. She needs a ride to one PPA lot to pay to get her car from another PPA lot about 7more miles away.
> 
> She's so upset she cant figure out how to add the 2nd stop so I do it for her. Then she starts crying almost immediately after we start rolling. (great). It turns out this latest tow mishap was just the icing on the cake of a real bad month financially, laden with unexpected expenses. Its so bad she had to borrow money for christmas gifts for her two kids. We get to the PPA and I can see through the glass window that theres a line. Shit. She goes in. Im thinking cancel and roll but I just couldnt do it. I felt bad for the lady. I genuinley believed her story. Plus I shoulda known better that a trip to the PPA, even to give them money, would take a while. After all, I could have said no when she wanted to add the 2nd stop. I didn't. Its my own fault. Ill wait the 10 min or whatever its gonna take. So I did. I waited...and waited.....for a full 40min.
> 
> ...


MERRY CHRISTMAS !


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

You did the right thing,not the money thing. We can be Uber drivers and human beings at the same time. Please continue on.👍😎😃


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Your body fights to be rich, but your soul wants to be poor.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Clint Torres said:


> Your body fights to be rich, but your soul wants to be poor.


You aint kidding


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> We can be Uber drivers and human beings at the same time.


Wonderful.
Now if only paxholes could be human beings at the same time, we could all start enjoying the trip. :coolio:


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Great job. There are Sometimes when going above and beyond makes sense... And who can complain about $30 an hour anyway...


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

No one rides for free in my rig and I'd rather eat a raw turnip than wait 40 minutes! Just kidding you did good and I would have done the same thing. Merry Christmas and happy holidays to @mch and the poor lady and everyone around the world! I even hope the PPA employees have a good Christmas!


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

See sometimes when in need and distraught. It can make a good feeling knowing that your helping someone. More than the financial gain. The PPA is the most shady tow yards in the whole country historically. I couldn't imagine dealing with them at any point in my life. Screw that.

I once picked up a doctor from a nightclub at 2 am COMPLETELY sober, needing to go do surgery on call. He begged me to wait for him to change at his house and get ready for it. Then take him to the hospital where his patient was. Ripped me 5$ in app for it. Waited 10 mins, so what. The man needed me at that time rather than ordering another Uber and having to wait for it.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

That's so sweet❣

This story made me all warm and fuzzy. Nice way to start.

Happy Holidays Everyone ☃🎁🎄


----------



## HPClays (Jun 27, 2016)

I love it when people win the lottery, but I still ain't buying tickets. Doing the right thing has a time and place. Rideshare just isn't that time or place for me...

But GOOD JOB!


----------



## delaynomore (Jan 29, 2018)

that was a good deed and she tipped you even with her financial status.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Great Christmas story...!!!

Merry Christmas everyone...8>)

And now Santa monkey baby...

Rakos


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Yep, what the monkey said....


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

mch said:


> So tonight after work I get a ping from the Philadelphia Parking Authority. I pull up. A lady gets in and shes distraught. She needs a ride to one PPA lot to pay to get her car from another PPA lot about 7more miles away.
> 
> She's so upset she cant figure out how to add the 2nd stop so I do it for her. Then she starts crying almost immediately after we start rolling. (great). It turns out this latest tow mishap was just the icing on the cake of a real bad month financially, laden with unexpected expenses. Its so bad she had to borrow money for christmas gifts for her two kids. We get to the PPA and I can see through the glass window that theres a line. Shit. She goes in. Im thinking cancel and roll but I just couldnt do it. I felt bad for the lady. I genuinley believed her story. Plus I shoulda known better that a trip to the PPA, even to give them money, would take a while. After all, I could have said no when she wanted to add the 2nd stop. I didn't. Its my own fault. Ill wait the 10 min or whatever its gonna take. So I did. I waited...and waited.....for a full 40min.
> 
> ...


.24/min, that right there makes it worthwhile. Last week I had a trip from Columbia, MD into downtown Baltimore at rush hour. That ended up taking an hour. Paid $25, put 20 miles on car. No tip even though the conversation was good and the pax was pleasant. But of course I get somewhere around .10/min.

$29/hr, pretty sure that is above average for you and most people in your area. Trip was not a bad financial decision.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

mch said:


> So tonight after work I get a ping from the Philadelphia Parking Authority. I pull up. A lady gets in and shes distraught. She needs a ride to one PPA lot to pay to get her car from another PPA lot about 7more miles away.
> 
> She's so upset she cant figure out how to add the 2nd stop so I do it for her. Then she starts crying almost immediately after we start rolling. (great). It turns out this latest tow mishap was just the icing on the cake of a real bad month financially, laden with unexpected expenses. Its so bad she had to borrow money for christmas gifts for her two kids. We get to the PPA and I can see through the glass window that theres a line. Shit. She goes in. Im thinking cancel and roll but I just couldnt do it. I felt bad for the lady. I genuinley believed her story. Plus I shoulda known better that a trip to the PPA, even to give them money, would take a while. After all, I could have said no when she wanted to add the 2nd stop. I didn't. Its my own fault. Ill wait the 10 min or whatever its gonna take. So I did. I waited...and waited.....for a full 40min.
> 
> ...


40 min wait?? Are you sure you didnt have a crush on her?


----------

